# Winnebago brave, advice please!



## old_git (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi, seen a 1994 Winnebago brave 23 ft in Auto Trader for 14K......which is about the size I am looking for, but before I go and see it, could anyone help with the the following points..........
What sort of MPG? (6.2 Diesel puller). 
What would reliability be like on chassis/engine? 
What is parts availability / cost like? 
Will check for damp etc in habitation area, anything else I should look for? 
Have been looking at euro based campers, but not impressed with the quality, this is my first serious look at RVs, so any help greatly appreciated!
Cheers
Steve.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

When we were looking at RV's a few years ago, the biggest issue we found was delamination of the grp sides, followed by deteriation of the rubber roof (it needs 'feeding' regularly apparently).

others more knowledgable will probably be along shortly to advise better.......
regards
carl


----------



## LazyRover (Apr 13, 2008)

When I was researching fulltimimg in the USA, I bought a copy of the RV Consumer Group's Ratings Guide.

The Winnebago Brave 1994 23 RC Diesel has the following ratings


 Value = 75% 
 Reliability = 75% 
 Highway Control = 49% - Difficult Handling Characteristics Under Normal Driving Conditions 

Overall Rating 8/10.

Curb weight = 9,998lbs. 
GCWR = 12,300 lbs. 
Payload = 2,303 lbs. 
Avg List Price New - $46,230. Suggested after 15 years depreciation is $16,874.

That said, you may find it more useful were you to join a US forum. I can recommend IRV2.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi good motors, click here for the brochure http://www.winnebagoind.com/products/previous-models/1994/pdfs/winnebago/94-Brave-bro.pdf

No need to worry about the roof its fibreglass, delamination could be a problem but its not something I am familiar with.

As long as the engine and chassis has had regular servicing you shouldn't have any problems, tyres, check the date; its stamped on the side, if over 7 years old get them changed in the deal.

Window leaks, winnie use a steel frame to which the window is bonded, its well known for rust to form behind the bond and then water gets in and drips on the dash, mines only 5 years old and has had this problem for 2 years.

Only certain cure is window out, I had loads of filler put under the top rubber and so far its ok.

Olley


----------



## old_git (Jul 22, 2006)

Many thanks for the advice, anyone know what sort of MPG?, its 6.2 diesel with 3 speed auto tranmission.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I would expect around 15mpg maybe a little more depends how you drive.

Olley


----------



## themanfromporlock (Jun 24, 2009)

My 6.2 diesel V8 23' Rockwood gives me 15-20 mpg, similar weight to your Winnie, plus 450lb of motorbike on the back. My gearbox is 3 speed auto with a sort of overdrive, which means that 65 mph on motorways is more economical than 56 with the HGV's, as then it's continually changing down.


----------

